# multi entry visa - 5 year validity



## nguyen19 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi all,
I am planning to apply a long term visa for my parents with 5 years validity (parents visa already in queue, they've been in Australia for several times, never overstay or being refused, my Dad is 61, my Mom is 58). Currently I am stuck at some points:
1. The form used 1418. Q1 in this form "when do you wish to visit Australia?", can I fill in for 5 years period?
2. The documents I am preparing: form 1418, other docs required in Part M. Do I need to write a letter of invitation to visit?
3. Health insurance: should my parents buy the insurance BEFORE applying for their visa or AFTER they've been approved? Which insurance company is the best choice?
4. Medical examination: will it be required after applying the visa and before it will be granted?
5. As far as I know, the parents also have to write a Statutory Declaration to ensure that they wont overstay for each time they visit? Is it right?
please anyone who has experience in applying long term visa for parents help me. 
I appreciate for that.
Many thanks
Nguyen


----------



## Binfeng Zhang (May 25, 2016)

Good morning Nguyen,

Normally I only encourage clients to apply for the Sponsored Family Stream if they have difficulty obtaining a Tourist Stream visa because the Sponsored Stream usually requires putting down a bond of anywhere between $5000-15000. Furthermore, there is no guarantee that you will be granted a 5 year visa because normally only a 3-12 month visa is granted. So for a 5 year visitor visa to be granted, there must be exceptional circumstances.

I had a client who was in a similar position as your parents and she was granted a 2 year multiple entry visitor visas with up to a 12 month stay each time. We had to purchase health insurance before she was granted the visa.

To answer your questions:

1. Yes you can fill it out for the 5 year period if that is what you hope to get. 
2. I always encourage clients to include a letter of invitation. Immigration is more reassured that way.
3. Before. My company has a special deal with BUPA that if you buy health insurance and the visa is not granted, you get a full refund. Also we are able to produce insurance letters required by the immigration department.
4. Medical examinations are usually required before the visa is granted.
5. Statutory declarations are quite simple. All you need to do is download a form from the immigration website, write a few sentences about not overstaying and sign it. 

Hope all the above information helps.


----------



## nguyen19 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you so much Binfeng, your info really helps.
Regards,
Ngueyn


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Binfeng Zhang said:


> So for a 5 year visitor visa to be granted, there must be exceptional circumstances.


In 2012 the Australian Minister for Immigration and Citizenship announced a change to the rules that will enable the parents of naturalized Australian citizens and permanent residents to obtain a 5 year tourist visa.

Parents who are waiting for a parent visa, for which there is a long waiting list, can apply.

Applicants who fulfill certain criteria will be granted the five year visa.



> In addition to meeting all other Visitor visa requirements, you will need to:
> 
> 
> Indicate clearly on your application form that you wish to apply for a longer validity visa (with 12 month stay).
> ...


----------



## yanny (Jun 6, 2016)

*Australian Visa application*



JandE said:


> In 2012 the Australian Minister for Immigration and Citizenship announced a change to the rules that will enable the parents of naturalized Australian citizens and permanent residents to obtain a 5 year tourist visa.
> 
> Parents who are waiting for a parent visa, for which there is a long waiting list, can apply.
> 
> Applicants who fulfill certain criteria will be granted the five year visa.


Thanks for sharing this information regarding Australian visa application. I will be processing my application the soonest.


----------



## yanny (Jun 6, 2016)

It would be better if you seek an advice from a Registered Migration Agent. There are a number of migration agent that offers free consultation. The one that I would recommend is Simon Wetherell from Visa Advice Centre. You can visit their website or either give him a call.


----------



## nguyen19 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi JanE,
Thank you for your info. As my parents meet these criteria, I am searching more info before applying 5 yr tourist visa for them. 
Binfeng answered all of my stuck points. Thank him hips for that. 
The only thing now is which form is the best choice, 1418 or 1419.
Nguyen


----------

